# Mountain Lion Taken in Sargent County



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

*Mountain Lion Taken in Sargent County*

A mountain lion taken by coyote hunters Jan. 1 near Cogswell in
southeastern North Dakota is the first cat taken in Zone 2 during the
2007-08 hunting season. Zone 2, which covers the majority of the state
(north of N.D. Highway 1804 and east of N.D. Highway 8) outside the
western badlands, has an unlimited quota.

Preliminary reports based on photos submitted to the Game and Fish
Department indicate the lion was a young male weighing approximately 100
pounds. Department biologists are in the process of obtaining the
carcass, and a full examination will be conducted early next week.

A lion in eastern North Dakota is uncommon but not unique, according to
Dorothy Fecske, department furbearer biologist. "Younger, more
transitory animals, especially males, are what we would expect to see in
these portions of the state, farther away from traditional lion habitat
found in the western Dakotas, Wyoming and Montana," Fecske said. "But
where these prairie cats originate and where they are headed, what
influences their course of travel, what they eat, and other day-to-day
habits, are all questions we are keenly interested in and are striving
to answer."

The mountain lion season in Zone 2 is open through March 9. The season
in Zone 1 closed Nov. 10 after the five-cat quota was reached.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

OK, New rule Field Hunter. How about from now on we just let Lars park the vehicles after we set up. He can walk back to the decoys in the dark!!!!!  :lol:


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

I wonder if they just spotted it out somewhere or if they actaully called it in? Id like to hear the story.


----------



## SilentKnight (Nov 29, 2007)

Well I was sent pictures of this mountain lion by the brother of the person who shot it and I thought I would share them with the group. I did hear the story and went out to google maps to get a satelite view of where it was shot. Some guys have all the luck.


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

Wow, thats sweet.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

wow, that is sweet, I'd like to hear the story on this one also. I've hunted that area quite a bit and it makes a guy stop and think a little about the next time I bullrush into the cattails after a downed goose!!!


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Sweet. Would also like to hear the story. Wonder what caliber they were using?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

http://www.in-forum.com/av/index.cfm?id ... e=tvscript

Here is a link to the news story about the last ND lion killed.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

The day before a buddy and I were hunting pheasants a mile away from where that lion was shot. Hate to think what would have happened if the dogs would have encounterd it. Those cats are spooky. They will stalk you without you even knowing it. I heard that those guys spotted the cat laying up on a stack of wood.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

A buddy of mine had a cat run across the road right by Windsor two days before that. I wonder if it was the same cat. He said he almost got it with his truck. He said it was almost under the truck and by the time he stopped and got his Binos up to see if he had hit it, it was in a farm yard about 300 yards off the road.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

ND trapper, what sort of dogs you got?


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Talked to a guy at Sportmans tonight that said he was actually going to be shooting coyotes on that guys land tommorow. Said they were pushing a belt and the guy looked up to see it crouched looking at him.

Hope on doesn't jump on me next deer season.


----------

